# ROAD TRIP



## 16848 (Feb 19, 2007)

hi!im 19 and i have IBS. i really want to go on a road trip this spring or summer, and thought it would be nice to go with at least one other person that knows what i'm going through. if anybody else is interested please respond


----------

